

Graphical HN with swipe, right-click, and headlines - miscreant
http://ghn.cloudapp.net/

======
aroch
In FF 26.0a1 (2013-09-23)I get the contextual menu when I right click. This
sort of ruins the whole experience -- though I suppose it's nice that you're
not jacking my normal mouse behavoir.

~~~
miscreant
Thanks for giving it a spin. Yeah - not the best experience I agree. I think
the next round of improvements may be settings to toggle desired behavior.
Some people may want the menus to remain, others may not, and so on. As
always, I'm up for any other thoughts or feature requests!

update: disabled the menu for now, just for kicks.

